# What were YOU supposed to be called?



## Phantom

Anyone have any stories about what your parents were thinking of naming you before you were born?

My mom wanted to call me Bianca but my dad said it was a "hooker's name". :dohh: My mom also like Tara but again... daddy thought that sounded too hookerish too! So I got stuck with Nicole because he wasn't aware of any hookers with that name. :haha:


----------



## Sophie1205

My mum and dad were originally going to call me Stacey, but my mum went off it because of a character on a TV show xx


----------



## AFC84

Narelle apparently...I'm glad I got Tamsin instead!


----------



## malia

Well mine were expecting a boy so I was meant to be Andrew :haha:
When I was born my dad wanted to call me Rebecca but my mum won and chose Helen :(


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

My parents thought I was a boy too and I was supposed to be Chayse. Then I came out a girl and mom wanted Corinne but dad didn't so I became Whitney Corinne.


----------



## RubyRainbows

They had the names Ginger & Theresa in mind for me -- somehow they ended up naming me Tamara (nn. Tammy). This is surprising to me tho -- since my parents don't strike me as the type that would choose such a unique & uncommon name, especially back in the day!


----------



## SweetJennie

I was either going to be a Jessica or a Jennifer if I was a girl or Christopher if I was a boy. Glad they went with Jennifer! lol


----------



## crazykewl

If I was a boy it was going to be Dallas, but they got me so Im here as Jessie-Lyn :D


----------



## alexalomb

Yolanda apparently


----------



## discoclare

My dad wanted to call me Allie after Allie McGraw, but my mum didn't like it and picked Clare instead. If I was a boy I was going to be Stuart. None of them are very good choices IMO!


----------



## Lauraxamy

If I was a boy John after my Dads Dad that died a year or so before I was born, then for a girl I'd either of been a Laura or a Rachel and I ended up a Laura!


----------



## crazy mummy

My mum wanted to call me Lucy and my dad wanted to call me Francesca, they had a huge row about it and when dad said to his friend what would you call a girl he said Kelly and dad said that will do (really), I later got told by my mum that she hates my name always has and I can change it if I want, I was going to be Christopher had I been a boy


----------



## PrincessJenna

I was Christopher if I was a boy & Roseanne if a girl luckily Mum changed my her mind when I was born to Jenna


----------



## JessdueJan

I was going to be Matthew had I been a boy. 
Dad wanted to call me Poppy when I was born but mam wasn't keen and they settled for Jessica :) I'm glad they did, I don't think I'd suit being a Poppy...


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

If I was a boy, I was going to be Wesley.


----------



## Dragonfly

I was going to be called Annette then they changed it to Anneke which is said Anneka. Its a mix of my dads dutchness and my Irish grans name.


----------



## msdizzydolore

My father's name is Bobby Lee...but for some strange reason family and friends called him Horace. I still have no clue WHY.

Sooooo...when my mom got pregnant with me...she was going to name me...wait for it...

*HORACETINA* :growlmad:

I don't know why she changed her mind...but thank God she did. She named me after her, Dolores.


----------



## MommyMika

If I was going to be a boy I would have been named James... which I think is really funny, because my husbands name is James!!


----------



## hayley x

My real dad wanted to call me Zoe, and Matthew if I was a boy x


----------



## Raspberries

I was originally either going to be called Shelley or Tia-Maria, early on :dohh: (or Paul if I were a boy) 

I'm so glad I got called Staci in the end, it was the name my nan suggested to my mum, the last time they spoke before she died when my mum was 3 months pregnant with me :( so its kinda special.


----------



## tinybutterfly

my dad liked Evelyne and my mom liked May, eventually they agreed on Kim


----------



## Niamh's mummy

My mum wanted to call me michelle but i ended up a Donna :)


----------



## menageriemom

I was going to be Nicholas (Nick) if I was a male, but my brother got that name 3 years later... and his due date was my birthday! He was born a couple weeks early, however :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Leigh...but I have a half sister called Leah...and my mum thought it was too similar (dad and his wife did't think ''Emma'' (youngest sister) was too close to ''Gemma" (my name) though...sorry...I just hate my name!)

And if I was a boy...James!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh wow, lol, I (Heather) was going to be Hillary or Bronwyn, lmao! My brother, whose name is Ivan, was going to be Conrad or John. I dunno what my mum was thinking! :rofl:


----------



## Jellyt

I was always going to be 'Becky'. Becky is my full name too, not Rebecca, everyone calls me Rebecca though which is annoying. I don't have anything against the name but it's not my name! If I were a boy I would've been called 'Rory'


----------



## sarah1989

I was either going to be Sarah or Katie - they chose Sarah

If a boy I was either going to be Andrew, Malcolm or Emile :haha: glad I wasn't a boy!


----------



## Amygdala

If I'd been a boy I would have been Florian. :haha: Thankfully I'm not.


----------



## moomin_troll

my mum wanted to call me rochell but my dad hated it so i was called kimberley instead.
if i was a boy it would of been liam


----------



## MUMOF5

I was going to be Kelly, Samantha or Rebecca. I got Kelly, but kind of wish id got Samantha :shrug:. xx My mum was meant to be called Tanya, but when my grandad went to register her he decided to call her Karen instead :wacko:. xx


----------



## Steph63

My mum wanted to call me Claudia, but thankful everyone talked her out of it! And I was going to be Ross if I was a boy...Stephanie is not great, but better than Claudia!


----------



## fairy_gem

I was going to be Imogene but my dad didn't like it, then Natalie or Natasha but my dad couldn't spell them. So i was named Gemma. If i was a boy i would have been Luke.

x


----------



## DottyLottie

My dad wanted to call me Ruth, I am glad my mum won and I got Charlotte instead.
My dad still likes the name Ruth, and my mum still hates it!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was going to be Lucy or Amy. Nothing to exciting. Emma-Louise is not much better just Longer to say. Typical of my parents lol. If I was a boy I would have been James


----------



## Jody R

My mum had three names on her shortlist when I was born.

Jody
Sadie
Posy

My dad didn't like any of them but apparently thought Jody was the best of a bad lot, so he went and registered me before my mum was even home from the hospital.

I wouldn't have minded Sadie but am so glad he hated Posy.

I have a friend who was supposed to be called Marta but her dad decided he prefered Maria so he changed just the one letter when he registered her. Her mum still isn't over it 22 years later but my friend decided she would rather be known as Mary anyway, so neither of her parents got the name they wanted her to have :haha:


----------



## amie-leigh

i was amie for a girl or lee for a boy but after a big argument while my mum was in labour (not suprising they split not long after) i ended up amie-leigh 
my half sister younger is tonia-leigh so i guess my dad liked the name leigh
its quite funny he has 4 kids all female


----------



## LunaRose

Dad wanted to call me Jennifer and Mum wanted Lisa .. Mum won! To make it fair my Dad got to pick my middle name, so I'm Lisa Jane! I guess that's a nice way to do it! :) xx


----------



## Phantom

Some of these names are so funny! Horacetina?! :haha: My mom was thinking of Davina too because my dad is David. Thank god she changed her mind!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

melanie or kimberley. im now Kym

if i was a boy i would have been Marc


----------



## polo_princess

My parents both said to their parents that they could pick my name.

My dads mum said Holly for a girl and my mums mum said Jason for a boy ... and that was that!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

My mum wanted to call me Charlene but I got Emma instead


----------



## hopeandpray

My mum wanted me to be called Zoe but dad thought it was too 'hip', glad they didn't go with it wouldn't have suited it at all


----------



## sequeena

My father wanted to call me Catherine, I really don't like the name. Thank God my mum named me after my great gran instead - Sarah.


----------



## trumpetbum

I was supposed to be called Anne Marie after my mum. I don't think my mum and dad had a boy's name for me as my dad was so absolutely certain that I'd be a girl :) My mum then said 'what about Marie Anne?' and that's what they called me.


----------



## BecksyBoo-

If I was a boy, I was going to be Daniel and if I was a girl Rebecca. 

I'm glad I'm a girl :).


----------



## kiwimama

I was going to be called Jeremy if I were a boy!


----------



## aliepaigebby

Well, my mom wanted to name me Zoya or Payton but my dad wouldn't hear of it. He wanted to name me Lynn or something like that. Instead I got lucky with Alie Paige


----------



## Blah11

msdizzydolore said:


> My father's name is Bobby Lee...but for some strange reason family and friends called him Horace. I still have no clue WHY.
> 
> Sooooo...when my mom got pregnant with me...she was going to name me...wait for it...
> 
> *HORACETINA* :growlmad:
> 
> I don't know why she changed her mind...but thank God she did. She named me after her, Dolores.

:rofl:


----------



## Blah11

My mum wanted chloe but my dad wanted amanda and he won. If I was a boy I was to be Dominic which my little brother ended up with!


----------



## cerena

Chloe, Amber or Chantal......
Got Cerise Jade instead (use Cerena as my forum name though)


----------



## Trying4ababy

If I would have been a boy I would have been Steven Charles or Charles Steven

They had chose the name Kayla Leeann for a girl name and at the last moment changed it to Shyla Ailine.


----------



## Aphrodite

My Dad like Sky, Storm, Stacey,Chantelle, Ross, Scott...I am Carrie-Anne :)


----------



## mystika802

I was going to be Benjamin if I was a boy and they were choosing between Mistelle and Sable for a girl....soooo glad they went with Mistelle :)


----------



## prettygeek

I was going to be named Shannon Michelle. My dad's name is Michael and Michelle is a female form of it.

I was born by an emergency C section and my mom decided that I was getting her middle name instead, so I was named Shannon Kay.


----------



## Wriggley

trumpetbum said:


> I was supposed to be called Anne Marie after my mum. I don't think my mum and dad had a boy's name for me as my dad was so absolutely certain that I'd be a girl :) My mum then said 'what about Marie Anne?' and that's what they called me.

i thought your name was trumpetbum :haha:


----------



## Wriggley

i was going to be named Stephanie or Chantel but in the end my mum named me Naomi :) which i like. if i was a boy it was going to be Jayden


----------



## MrsPOP

I was going to Rebecca before I was born. My mum named me Jennifer the day I was born and then changed her mind once the pethidine and gas-and-air had worn off and settled on Laura. My Dad suprised her by giving me Jane as my middle name, after her Nan. I love my name. I dont know what I would have been if I were a boy.

My mum wanted Gary for a boys name but my Dad hated it and changed it to John (his name, his dad's name and his grandfather's name) without telling my mum!

My DH's name is Barrie James...he was originally going to be called James Barrie but his parents changed their mind at the last minute...he hates them for that, he cant stand his name bless him!


----------



## cerena

Trying4ababy said:


> They had chose the name Kayla Leeann for a girl name and at the last moment changed it to Shyla Ailine.

Shyla is a beautiful name - Im adding that to my girls list!


----------



## mushmouth

My name is what it was going to be - boy or girl... just spelt different...

"Frances" or "Francis" for a boy... 

My sister was going to be Simon if she was a boy, and my brother Kendra if he was a girl (waaaaaay before the girls of the playboy mansion I must stress! :haha:)


----------



## Trying4ababy

cerena said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> They had chose the name Kayla Leeann for a girl name and at the last moment changed it to Shyla Ailine.
> 
> Shyla is a beautiful name - Im adding that to my girls list!Click to expand...


Awww thanks:blush:


----------



## lauraclili

I was going to be Rebecca or Stephen but my Mum took one look at me and called me Laura Catherine. No idea where that came from!


----------



## Dragonfly

Suppose to be called Anneka
got called Go away instead.


----------



## InvisibleRain

i was always going to be "Emma" until i was born it was "Kristy" hehe!


----------



## Bartness

My mom wanted to name me Tara, and if I was a boy it would have been Ian. My dad hated the name Tara though, and I became Danielle instead.


----------



## ceciliab01

My mother wanted to call me Donna, but my father won with Cecilia (his mother's middle name).


----------



## rainysunshine

My mom wanted to name me Carson (odd for a girl, but I love it). If I was a boy, I would have been David Michael, which is now my little brother's name. So they decided to call me Laney, and started out thinking they'd name me Elaine and just nickname me Laney, but decided they didn't like that idea so much. So my given name is Laney.


----------



## Sydd

Originally my parents were going to call me Beatrice May (Bea for short....) and Robert if I was a boy... 

THANKFULLY I became Emily Grace (Emz for short as have a cousin called Emma who already stole Em :haha:)


----------



## Indy Princess

My Mother wanted to call me Adele or Karen :/ Sooooooo wouldn't suit me. My Dad is Italian so wanted an Italian name, he won and called me Angelina (I was almost Alexandria, which I also like)

Mother maintained the boring name theme if I was a boy: John or Michael. Dad wanted Zack, Isaac or Alexandro. His names were pretty cool actually, I wouldn't have minded any of his choices.


----------



## lauren-kate

I was nearly Kylie.. proper 80s :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

I don't think my mum ever had any diferent girls names for me. If I'd been a boy I would have been Duncan though.


----------



## MrsPoodle

I was going to be Selina, Harriet or Bridget. I'm now Rebecca though, I much prefer it to any of those! 

If I was a boy, I would have been Daniel, which is what my brother is called. If he was a girl, he would have been Hanya.


----------



## Snowball

I was going to be called Gemma.


----------



## jazmine18

apparently my dad wanted to call me 'mirage' ...my mum stepped in and said no the definition of mirage being an 'optical phenomenon' wont really suit her if she looks like the back end of a bus?!?..thanks alot mum lol. x


----------



## QueSeraSera

My mom wanted to call me Samantha Sue (Sammy Sue for short) or Marlena (after some Soap Opera she used to watch) My dad stepped in on both and said Sammy Sue may be cute when youre little, but not so much on a job application at age 20 or so. And Marlena...he said he just gave her a "look" and that discussion was over. How they settled on Shannon Rae I have no clue, but I'm glad they did! :)


----------



## BlackBerry25

I was supposed to be Bill if I was a boy.
Other name option was Selina.


----------



## jackiea85

Mum said she was torn between Jacqueline and Melissa, and Charles if I was a boy! Apparently she got Jacqueline from some programme called Falcon's Crest?? I've never seen it tho :D xx


----------



## tokyo_c

I thank my lucky stars that it turned out to be an X sperm that made me because if I had been a boy there was a very high chance that I would have had to be named after my Italian grandfather who passed away when he was still quite young. My dad's brothers all produced girls and I was the last grandchild born so there was a lot of pressure to carry on the name. What would I have been called? Duilio. Whenever I think it would be so much easier to be a guy I have to remind myself of that name and be thankful that I'm not!


----------



## LoolaBear

if mum got her way i wouldve been Rowena or Romania after characters in two books she read whilst pregnant with me but my dad didnt like either. :flower:


----------



## gw76

My dad wanted to call me Morag! and he wanted to call my brother Hector (both very good Scottish names - he's a proud Scot, but yikes!) We are now, luckily, known as Gillian and Stewart...


----------



## stephaniexx

my dad wanted to call me norma, after him (norman), my mum wasnt having any of it and wanted to call me lesley! i ended up a stephanie though and i like it lol x


----------



## mrsessex

Was a toss up between Heidi / Lorna in 1976

They settled on Leah after i was born :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

They were going to call me Rebecca, but they threw 5 names each into a hat and picked out my first and middle name like that. I quite like it. Victoria Emma.


----------



## staycutee

My mum had liked the name Courtney since she was a little girl so thats my name, when I was first born my dad suggested Candy haha but my mum had picked Courtney years in advance. If I was a boy I would have been Sonny


----------



## space-game-91

I was going to be called Phillopa and my mum said she'd have called me Pippa!!! I think people would have called me Phil ... She changed her mind as soon as she saw me and she called me Laura. Which I'm so glad of! If I was a boy I'd have been called Daniel, which is my OH's name :flower:


----------



## firstbabyOMG

They were expecting a boy so I was to be John Eric. My older sister was also supposed to be John Eric. Dad got two girls instead & the names were picked on the fly. 

Stephanie & Shannon :nope:


----------



## Kelloggz187

My mum wanted to call me Dayna-Louise, but my Dad thought it was 'boring' shrug:), so they called me Kelly Amanda instead!?! (But that's more boring than Dayna-Louise if you ask me!) xx


----------



## Lover

MUMOF5 said:


> I was going to be Kelly, Samantha or Rebecca. I got Kelly, but kind of wish id got Samantha :shrug:. xx My mum was meant to be called Tanya, but when my grandad went to register her he decided to call her Karen instead :wacko:. xx

Hehe that's strange...

My name is Samantha and my mum liked the name Kelly :)

Also my mum was supposed to be called Donna but when my grandad went to register her name he changed it to Nicola lol.


----------



## NetsaBaba

I was always goint to be called Emily Jane, but if i was a boy they were going to call me Oliver George


----------



## babybumpage

I was supposed to be Nevada Lynn. I was a December baby, and the weather was very snowy. My grandparents were fighting over that name, and the one I have, so my mom said fine, those are my two choices. Whoever makes it to the hospital first gets to name her. Well, her parents were the first ones there, so it was Danielle Elizabeth.


----------



## BradysMum

They like Alice, Phoebe and Molly, I got Emily though which I like. I'd have been Samuel or Edward if I was a boy


----------



## Nyxxie

I was supposed to be Janine. Thank goodness that didn't happen. My sister got a bad deal. Her middle name is Jolene.


----------



## Pickles77

I was nearly Cassie, but then my mother started watching Bewitched, so Samantha it is...


----------



## inxsmhpy

I was 8 weeks early and my parents hadn't decided on a name so the ladies in special care called me Alexandra (shortened to Lexi) because the hospital was the Queen Alexandra. However my Mum had actually promised my then 9year old big brother he could choose and he chose....Susan??? Why???


----------



## ~KACI~

Talia :)


----------



## evewidow

Mom wanted to call me Rebecca or Hannah but dad went home and told everyone i was called Claire and my nan put an announcement in the paper ...perhaps that sparked the begining of my parents break up lmao !


----------



## Kenzie_tank

I was meant to be a Tiarne but ended up getting Mackenzie


----------



## Nyxxie

Pickles77 said:


> I was nearly Cassie, but then my mother started watching Bewitched, so Samantha it is...

Same sort of thing happened to my DH. His mother watched Bewitched. And no, he's not Samantha! :lol:


----------



## MommyWishes4

My mother wanted to call my Kyle, whether I was boy or girl. Then she figured Kyle for a boy, Kylie for a girl. 

My Bio Father wanted to name me Fallon, after a soap opera character. 

At the last minute, my mom watched a movie and decided to name me after the little girl in it. So Jill I became (but absolutely not Jillian, because my mom hated that name) with the middle name of Fallon to shut up my father.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was suppose to be Sophie but i got Zoie instead sound simular and its kinda weird because DFs nan who ive know for over 3 Years now has always called me sophie and still does so when i see her im sophie :haha: and we now have sophie on our baby name list lol

My baby brother (Not such a baby now hes 12 lol) He was suppose to be a Phoenix! Which i love love love love but my mum chickend out after he was born because it was too unusial! and now hes a Thomas Owen lol

I have two other brothers aswell Austin & Matthew Identical twins i think they were always going to be called that ...


----------



## DivaSatanica

Thank GAWD my mother didn't listen to my father. He promised his aunt he would name his first daughter after her..........my mother said no f-in way. Otherwise, I would have been.............


Marnelle

:wacko:


----------



## Evian260

HAHAHAHAHAH nice stories ladies!

I would have been Derek Nolan if I was a boy, however my mom liked the names Kelly (vetoed by my dad because we lived close to a Kelly Rd), Mallory and Natalie. I was originally named Lauren when I was born (my mom's dad's name was Laurence) but my crazy nut job dad made my mom change it to Jaclyn a week later.


----------



## Ang3l

I was always going to be called Chrystal Lily. My mum always wanted to call her daughter Chrystal and my middle name is Lily after my great grandmother. My sister who's called Louise on the other hand was going to be called Matilda!


----------



## Evian260

Ang31 your avatar photo is so pretty!


----------



## Terrilea

i was going to be called Jack Goodison if i was a boy, my dad wanted my middle name to be goodison after everton's football ground as all our family are mad evertonians lol xx


----------



## EmyDra

Mum called my Emma Kate after my Great-Grandma, but Dad apparently liked Cyan so I almost got that.

If I was a boy I'd have been called Robert, and if my brother had been a boy he'd be Abby.

Abby and Robert vs Emma and Alex, I'm so glad we are the gender we are!

FOB would've been Flora if he was a girl, Flora and Robert ftw.


----------



## Scamp

Vicky :dohh: Why didn't they go with that?! I hate people calling me Victoria.
My dad said to call me Vicky but my mum said I can shorten it if I want so go with Victoria 

Also, my dad wanted Shelby. It's quite sweet and I do like it but a bit different and no doubt would of got the P taken out of me at school so glad they didn't

x


----------



## mizzk

I was going to be called Karen after my aunty, then they decided Kayleigh Karen, then they changed their minds again and its just Kayleigh!

If i was a boy apparantly my name was gunna be Angus, my dad thought it was a good strong name, dunno what he meant tho!


----------



## AriannasMama

If I was a boy I was going to be Samuel.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Donald :shock:


----------



## BreCon

I was supposed to be a boy...and then I came out a girl...
I was going to be Brock....and then they didn't have any girl names picked out so the nurses named me Breanna...and my parents really like that..and so thats my name =)


----------



## Szaffi

Mum wanted to call me Anita, dad wanted Christina, I ended up being Natalia.

Apparently it NEVER even occured to them that I could be a boy, so no boy's names were discussed.


----------



## BessiiBoop

my mum woke up from the c-section as she had to get put to sleep due to complications and the docs asked what she wanted to call me she kept mumbling scarlett poppy lol. however when she came round fully she got talked out of it and i ended up as Bethan, cant help thinking i liked scarlett and poppy more but not together lol xx


----------



## BessiiBoop

oh and my first was going to be Called Lexi untill i googled it and all that came up were 'popular dog names' or 'tranny pornstars' Sorry if i've offended anyone i really didnt mean to but it put me off the name slightly so she ended up as Elyssa Rose xx


----------



## StarlitHome

If I'd been a boy, I would've been Benjamin David. But I was a girl, so Holly Elise.

I love my middle name, I wish it was part of my first name!

And my younger brother got to be David :)


----------



## Virginia

My mom wanted to name me Annie...I am SOO glad my mom went with Virginia instead! They never thought I was a boy, so neither ever had a boy name picked out...


----------



## dinkykitten

They coudn't decide between Jennifer, Elizabeth or Felicity, but my mum said she didn't want Elizabeth because people might call me (wtf?)

If I was a boy I would have been Ieuan (yigh - un)

I was a girl so I got Jennifer


----------



## Kess

I would've been a Simon. Glad I was a girl, Simon wouldn't have suited me!


----------



## CeeCee2010

My mam and dad had no ideas for boys names but for girls names I was either going to be a Robyn or Ellen. Instead I am Cerys and I LOVE my name :)


----------



## pennies

My parents always thought (they didn't find out) I would be a girl so never picked and boys names. They were throwing names around when my mum was pregnant and my grandparents turned their nose up at Natasha, so Natasha I am! :haha:



Scamp said:


> Also, my dad wanted Shelby. It's quite sweet and I do like it but a bit different and no doubt would of got the P taken out of me at school so glad they didn't

My cousin is Shelby, she is now 10 and hates her name, she thinks it's a baby name and sounds good for a little girl but that she won't be taken seriously when she's older.

My other cousin is Shannon, but she was going to be Mercedes! Lol


----------



## amygwen

David :dohh:


----------



## Creep

I was gonna be Rachel, Rebecca or Abigail. Dominic or Sebastian if I'd been a boy!!!


----------



## sara1786

I am a twin and was supposed to be Sara Elizabth and my sister would be Anne Regina. Our last name starts with a "T" so, thankfully, my dad was so tired when they asked our names he said "Sara Regina" and "Anne Elizabeth"... glad we didnt end up with ART SET as our initials. :lol:

If we were boys I would have been William Bradford (after my dad) and my sister would have been Adam Benjamin or Benjamin Adam


----------



## fides

If a boy, I'd have been Michael.


----------



## BaybeeMama

I was going to be called Dusty Rose.....


----------



## Gem09

I was always going to be Gemma Marie, quite like my name, i will pass on Marie as a middlename too if/when we have a girl in the not so distant future!

If i was a boy i would of been called Daniel! (on my list of boys names) x


----------



## pip2009

My dad wanted to call me Anita and my mum wanted to call me Heidi - somehow I ended up with Kate!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

If I was a boy I would have been Laurie, after my great grandad who passed away just before I was born. Instead, I was a girl, so they called me Laura, as a 'girl version' of Laurie.


----------



## TwilightAgain

I was going to be called Haley.

They decided on Stacey in the end.....i'm happy either way, I like both :thumbup:


----------



## aubreee

If I was a boy I would of been a Daniel or Alexander 

I'm quite a bit jealous of my sisters name...she's Annabelle and i love her name, it's so pretty


----------



## Mrs_Random

I was going to be Christopher John so my dad could call me CJ for shot...but my parents got a girl....they didn't have any girls names, my Dads mum wanted me to be called Sharon and my mums dad suggested Christine....so I am Christine Sharon....but my gran still insisted on calling me Sharon until the day she died!


----------



## heather92

Mum wanted to call me Chessie, but Dad got to name the girls (thank goodness). If I'd been a boy I would have been Judson Samuel... ick!


----------



## bbyno1

I was going to be a Nicole up until the end lol x


----------



## cliqmo

Christopher or Bethany, but I ended up being called Alison :confused:


----------



## braddys

I was a week old before i was named. 

My parents didnt find out the gender and already had my brother so assumed i would be a boy : Ashley ... But im a girl.. I was going to be Lauren or Emily but they didnt feel right apparently...Nicola in the end. 
I could pass as any of those names now haha 

My little brother was going to be skye for a girl and Kai for a boy.


----------



## allaboard

Naomi, but my parents couldnt agree on whether it was pronounced NA-(o)-mi or na-O-mi... would have loved that name! Other firm contenders where Natalie, Denise and Keziah. Quite funky. Had i been a boy i would have been Phillip.


----------



## Dee_H

I was suppose to be Erin..but my mom's friend had a little boy a few months before she had me and named him Aaron...Erin then became Denise!! My daughter Rian (pronounced Ryan) would have been Nathanial or Rowan if she were a boy.


----------



## TropicalFruit

My mom loved Tabatha, but my dad was not a fan at all. The other choice that was nixed was Gabriela, there was a (now legendary) soap opera in Brazil playing at the time called Gabriela with a little song/rhyme that went along with the title: ''Gabriela, cravo e canela!'', means ''Gabriela, clover and cinnamon!'', dad feared I was going to be tormented with that... lol 

So the finalists were Thamíris, Tâmara, Thainá and Thaís. They couldn't decide so they wrote the four names on little pieces of paper and let me choose, I grabbed Thaís. :wave:


----------



## mamamay

I was called Charlotte for 2 days, then they decided I didnt look like a Charlotte, so I was called Louise, and go by the name of Loui now!


----------



## lily123

I was going to be lily, linzie or mimi. I was mimi for the first week of my life, then they decided i looked more like a Linzie so thats my name ;) Although my mum calls me lily :dohh:


----------



## katy1310

It was between Susan, Caroline or Katherine but my parents decided on Katherine - spelt with a K so it could be changed to Kate or Katy if I wanted. My granny wanted me to be called Morven (?!), Kirsty, Catriona or Fiona. If I was a boy I would have been Michael, Ian, Andrew, Mark or Robin. My brother is called Michael.


----------



## KiansMummy

If i was a boy Daniel Lee and i was going to be Faye Louise but in the end i got Jessica Louise xx


----------



## purplerose

lauren-kate said:


> I was nearly Kylie.. proper 80s :haha:

"Kylie! What sort of a name is Kylie for a Christian person? It sounds like a foreign vegetable!" - Hyacinth Bucket. 

Sorry I just had to post that :haha:

I'm not sure what I was going to be called. I was born ten weeks early and dad just gave me my name. I think I heard I was named after a television actress.


----------



## Thistledown

I was supposed to be "Holly"


----------



## mummy_ellie09

David Michael after my uncle who died aged about 6 months if I was a boy.
My mum can't remember the other 2 names but she put them and Helen on bits of paper and shook them about in her hand and my dad picked out Helen and they added Louise as a middle name


----------



## lou100

If i were a boy i would have been Alex. Mum & Dad both decided i was Emma Louise until my nan announced she had just called her dog Emma...They went with Claire-Louise & double barreled it!
They call me Lou tho :)


----------



## MarinesWife

I was going to be Honey Brooke until my grandpa stepped in and said he didnt like it, so my mom changed to Veronica Brooke.


----------



## nkbapbt

Star Sapphire! I am so glad my adoptive mom went with Nicola Shylo instead....even though its really Nichola.


----------



## whitglass

if i were a boy I would have been Maximillion!


----------



## Raincloud

I was going to be Maya, but my dad didn't like it.


----------



## Lucy22

If I were a boy I would have been Ethan James. They ended up naming my next brother Ethan James anyway so it didn't really matter.
If I were a girl I was always gonna be Lucy Catherine, or Lucy Kate for short :flower:


----------



## PrettyUnable

I was going to be Daniel or Gareth if I was a boy.
For a girls name, my mum wanted me to be called Morgan, pronounced Mor-GAN but my dad hated it, and Im so glad, possibily the only good thing he did for me. So they went for Eleanor instead after my mums best friend. I used to hate it as people can never say or spell it right. Said El-an-na. But pretty much everyone calls me Elle (not Ellie!) now anyway


----------



## MrsKTB

I was going to be Annie....but I just didnt look like an Annie...so I got Katie!!


----------



## kittycat18

I was supposed to be called Connor because my local Hospital told my mum that I was a boy! And she had bought everything for a little boy and then I came along with a little vagina and my mum nearly fainted :haha: My name is Chloe-Ann but I just call myself Chloé. The Ann part came from my mums name and I honestly hate it! But I don't want to legally change it incase I get older and realise how lovely it is!


----------



## Kdor11

I was always going to be named Katherine! If I had been a boy I would have my oldest brother's name; Michael. I'm not a fan of either name, but I guess that's why I've come to like unique names alot!!


----------



## chele

Victoria but then they realised my initials would be VD so decided against it :rofl:


----------



## oliviarose

Natalie and Daniel.

I ended up being a Gemma though.


----------



## sarah1989

I was either going to be Sarah or Katie
If I was a boy... Emile or Malcolm 
.
.
.
.
Glad I was a girl :haha:


----------



## Lingobird

I heard that the name *Anita* was being considered for me, but my mom ended up naming me *Trena*. I've always disliked my name because I feel that its misspelled, and my mom is a terrible speller so that just adds to my resolve.

Just to throw some more names out there, I have a brother named *Eric* and a sister named *Shaleena*... (which I also suspect as being 'misspelled' I think its supposed to be _Shalina_ buuuut whatever) :haha:


----------



## MissBabyFace

My name is Sara (Welsh way of spelling Sarah pronounce Sera which is Sarah lol) but my mum wanted to name me 'Dione' after her fave singers Celine Dione and Dione Warrick (thank god she didnt, I HATE the name lol) and she decided to let my dad chose the name which was between Debra and Sara and he decided Sara was appropriate as I was his first child and Sara meant Princess in Hebrew :D


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

before my mum was even pregnant she said she wanted 2 girls laura and emma and thats what she got (im a laura) if id been a boy my dad wanted martin SOOOOOO glad im a girl LOL


----------



## xSarahM

If i was a boy i was going to be Christopher or Domonic.
My mum didnt have another girls name though :)


----------



## Poppy Panda

I would have been Michael as a boy and my dad really pushed for Kerry after footballer Kerry Dixon lol Mum wanted Kay but Judy was on both their lists so thats what stuck


----------



## kate1984

I was supposed to be richard lol but i came out a girl my mum panicked as she didnt have a girls name and as i was born on katherine ward i was called katherine, the midwife who delivered me was called anne.. guess what my middle name is LOL.

so thats how i became katherine anne :D


----------



## sam#3

Fifi-Trixabelle........ thankfully my father was a far stronger character than my mother!!


----------



## xSarahM

sam#3 said:


> Fifi-Trixabelle........ thankfully my father was a far stronger character than my mother!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sam#3

DONT!!! :lol: Could you imagine.... 0_o


----------



## robinator

I was born in 1975, long before the days of gender scans. If I was a boy I was to be called Joel Scott.


----------



## hardworknmama

Had I been a boy I would have been Matthew Edward.


----------



## ilvmylbug

My name is Felicia, but it would have either been Felicity or Faith. :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Apparently they had three names, Samantha, Rebecca and Kelly. When I was born they both agreed I looked like a Kelly! Dont know what I would have been called if I had been a boy??


----------



## Kdor11

> I was supposed to be richard lol but i came out a girl my mum panicked as she didnt have a girls name and as i was born on katherine ward i was called katherine, the midwife who delivered me was called anne.. guess what my middle name is LOL.
> 
> so thats how i became katherine anne


OMG...That's *my* name; *Katherine Ann*, lol!


----------



## blav

If I was a boy I would have been Brandon Michael. Original, mom.


----------



## chobette

My mom wanted to name me Amanda, but my dad was a fan of a band in the 70's, the Bailey boys or something of that sort and wanted to name me Bailey. They had a vote between the doctor and nurses and they decided on Bailey. Thank goodness, I know way too many Amanda's!!


----------



## mitnmay

If I was a boy, I would have been Joel.


----------



## Linzi

Richard or Eleanor :dohh:

My birth mother told me she preferred Eleanor for a girl to Lynsey, but there was someone famous at the time with that name who was short, and she didn't want me to be short, so I'm named after Lynsey De Paul (Yeah I had to google it too :dohh:)

Ta mother.

xxx


----------



## Clarina1980

My mum liked Ross and Alexander for a boy.

She also liked Kimberley for a girl. My dad was dead set on calling me Claire Doreen (the Doreen is after my aunt who died when my mum was pregnant. My mum hated it though and called me Claire Rebecca Doreen. I've pretty much dropped the Doreen lol.

I COULD have been Claire Rebecca Alice though and my last name began with a P..........................

C.R.A.P 

:(


----------



## nicb26

My dad wanted to call me Sarah, but mum didn't like it. I got nicola instead (just as boring as Sarah IMO - no offense anyone). If I was a boy I would've been Leigh (also not keen!). My dad wanted to call my sister Wanda! But again mum didn't lime it so she got lynsey instead! X


----------



## TheNewMrs

I was going to be names Charlene, and get Charlie, but our neighbour called her baby charlene. 
Then it was going to be Kerry but my cousin was born a month before me and she was called Kerry.. 

If I was a boy I was I going to be called Chris


----------



## eviestar

i was going to be called Peaches... lucky escape there!


----------



## sequeena

My name is Sarah and I'm named after my great grandmother but my father wanted to call me Catherine :wacko:


----------



## Charlie189

I was going to be called *Charlie*, but apparently my nana argued with my mum that they couldn't call me that because its a boys name! So instead they named me *Jay Charlie* which is just as much a boys name in my eyes! :dohh::shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Dad wanted Keeley, Mum wanted Sarah... guess who won :rofl:


----------



## x_ellen

dad wanted ellen, mum wanted anna! 
and if i was a boy i was going to be called jay christopher!


----------



## unapologetik

Mom wanted Margaret Mary Joan, call me Maggie Mae! My dad liked Miranda though, so I got Miranda Margaret.

If I had been a boy, I would have been David William :thumbup: that's my dad's name, would have been a II, then called Will or D.W. 

Interestingly enough, my younger brother (born 2 years later) did not turn out to be a D.W. at all, but is instead Damon Joseph!


----------



## pixydust

Not sure about other girl names but if I'd been a boy I'd be Lewis x


----------



## Kerjack

I was supposed to be Bobby/Bobbie either way. Except that my Dad's name is Robert and we all call him Bob and my cousin who's 2 months older than me got called Robert and we all call him Bobby. Needless to say my Mom kiboshed that and named me after a rich snob on a soap opera, Cassandra.


----------



## wookie130

My parents were dead-set that I was a boy. And my name was Christopher Michael. Too bad I ended up being a Holly Elizabeth. :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was going to be Leah but they chose Rachel instead :)


----------



## Emtabby

I was going to be Emily hannah, but after my mum almost died giving birth to me my dad changed my name to Emily Helen after my mum :)
I would have been joseph if I was a boy :)


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I was supposed to be sian but my gran got a dog pre named sian so I got heather in the end. My sister was supposed to be Laura but it was too common at the time so she got Beth Laura, my partner was going go be called Cleck Heaton... Thank god they called him Bradley in the end!


----------



## stacey&bump

i was going to be called victoria or alisha for a girl or bobby for a boy , they went with stacey tho , god knows why , dont like any of the names they had in mind haha :S


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i was meant to be called jessica but the day i was born was hayleys comet, so they decided to call me hayley x


----------



## Lexilove

I was supposed to be Lindley Sarah but my mom decided last minute to call me Seanna(Sienna) Alexandria and if I was a boy I was supposed to be Samuel William. Both of my sisters names were changed after birth though..one even has a couple of things with the wrong monogram. They were supposed to be Emily Danielle and Sadie Mae but ended up as Olivia Grace and Layla Brooke.


----------

